

Graphing: Matlab and others - sohamdas

Ever noticed the amazingly brilliant graphs and visualisations Matlab offers? For students and technical people its a sure manna. But along with it comes a heavy price tag.So do you have any suggestions for having such 'high fidelity'[if I am allowed to use this expression] images through other programming languages?Do you know of any such good graphic libraries? How does Matlab do it, can we get any hints from that?
Having such a library and incorporating in standard C,C++ or Perl programs will save the money yet will be a good bargain.<p>Suggestions...<p>Thank You
======
sohamdas
Thanks hs, but can you please talk about it a little more? Do you mean to say
the entire graphing engine is matplotlib and it has open apis? I dont know,
but I dont think so, Mathworks will allow that.

Moreover, any library as such to be used in languages like C/C++/Perl?

~~~
queensnake
here - <http://justfuckinggoogleit.com>

------
hs
python + matplotlib + [numArray]

